# Mache Foil and teeth



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, I was just thinking When I do Paper Mache I usually use a Bucky Skull like I see most of you do. The only thing is I like to take the mache off the skull when its dry that way I have Mache copys of skulls and still have the original Bucky to make more mache projects with. One Teqnique that I found along time ago that I wanted to throw out to you guys is "Coating the skull First in Tin Foil" This adds some strength to the mache and overall prop. I ususally add the foil in one or two big sections to cover the whole skull and work the foil into the details of the skull with differnt objects like a pencil eraser or pen cap to smooth it out. This acts as an awesome release agent for bucky skulls because the mache drys on top of the foil leaving nothing to stick to the skull. That said the only thing I havent been able to master in good detail with Mache is Bucky Teeth. Does anyone have any ideas how detailed teeth can be made with mache or other products to fit paper mache skulls? later all :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks BC, I think I saw that someplace, but thanks for the reminder. So how much foil do you think it would take to do a person.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use molded hot glue for teeth. I carved some tooth-shaped pockets in a piece of plastic with a Dremel. Smear in a bit of vaseline and squirt in the glue. Dunk in ice water for a bit and pop out the teeth. Punch them into the mache and add a dab of glue. I found a nail polish that gives a good color - a kind of yellowish-white. It's called Revlon Sheer Heaven #017. About 4-5 coats does the trick. And yes, I feel strange actually knowing the name of a nail polish...

Here's what the teeth look like:
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=419&pos=3


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I haven't tried it yet. but you could use a small slab of sculey polymer clay to make an impression,lay it flat bake it and use it as a mold. could then use more sculpy or latex or mache for the cast.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here's how I made my teeth using airline tubing and hot glue.

Glue Gun teeth pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking about this...and I think if you use Palsticine clay ( the kind that doesn't dry out) you could make teeth impressions with it, uppers and lowers seperate. Then fill the clay with elmers glue and let it dry. peel the clay off, and you should have exact replicas of the skulls teeh you could glue to your mache skull.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea Doc.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Is that stuff....Palsticine clay available everywhere? I've never heard of it, but i like that idea Dr! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Art stores have it. Maybe even toy stores.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I like the idea of using the Sculpey clay. I have a bunch of it left over from the kids school projects. Think I'll try that for the corpse-in-progress.


----------

